# Qingdao or Yangoon



## Nelsonm (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi,

I have been out of teaching for about 6 years or so and have decided to go back to Internationally. I realise I will be taking a pay cut but still want to do this, that being said money has some importance.

I have been offered a couple of Jobs one in Qingdao, China and the other in Myanmar ( Yangoon ).

The position in Qingdao is paying 32,304.81 US with flights and accommodation I am guessing and the one in Myanmar is paying 28600 US with flight and accommodation and 4% tax. 

I have tried to look into comparing the cost of living but have been finding so much different information I am more confused as to which place is cheaper. Does anyone know where I could find this out or does anyone have any knowledge about which has better savings potential?

The interview with the Myanmar School was very comfortable and the country looks interesting so I am leaning towards it but again if anyone has any experience or advice on what would be the benefits and negatives of these places it would be great.

Thanks in advance,
Nelson
Nelson Posts: 1Joined: Sun Jun 18, 2017 7:49 am 

Top



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Post a reply


----------

